# Is it ok to use this connector in a toaster oven?



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

My cuisinart toaster over/broiler's top elements stopped working so I decided to open her up just to see if anything was blatantly obvious. One of the wires going to the element melted/burnt off. All I had to reconnect it was the male connectors above, except the insulation is blue. I cut off the burnt part of the wire, stripped it, and crimped it in the above connector. I then bent the metal from the element and the metal from the connector so that they would interlock and then crimped them together. Any issue with the amount of electricity or even the heat from the toaster with the insulation on the connector? I tried it out and it's working fine, but thought id ask here before using it too much. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MarkusAIC (Apr 4, 2011)

You need to check the rating plate on your unit for amperage and then check what amperage those connectors are rated for. If they can't handle the load they'll melt soon enough.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

They don't say. Just says 16-14 gauge.


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

yes.......... but i wouldn't..... if you do take the insulation off those therminals other wise the will melt when you turn the oven on. AGAIN I WOULDN'T DO THIS. GO TO A SECOND HAND STORE AND GET A NEW ONE OR GO TO WALMART.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I used it through 4 full toasting cycles and put it on broil 450 degrees for 10 minutes. No sign of melting, smoke, or smell.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if you made a good solid crimp connection you'll be ok.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Should be fine if a solid crimp was done.

We typically use a high temp stainless connector when regular connections are unsuitable


----------

